# Gibt es hier "Tatort" Gucker?



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

Nabend!


Ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier auch Tatort Fans gibt. Ich kenne Tatort ja noch quasi aus der "Schimanski" Zeit. Das war damals der Knaller. Auch die Musik dazu.
Heute würde das aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so ankommen. Leider ist der gute Götz George ja auch schon tot.
Von den heutigen Tatorten gefallen mir eigentlich nur noch

- Münster
- Köln
- München

richtig gut!

Tatort Münster ist der erfolgreichste Tatort mit Zuschauerzahlen von über 12 Mio. Das schaffen nur ganz wenige  deutsche Fernsehproduktionen.
Vielleicht auch weil die beiden Protagonisten Kommissar Thiel und Prof. Boerne sich nicht so ernst nehmen und das mehr eine Komödie ist
Ballauf und Schenk genauso wie Batic und Leitmayr sind auch Spitze.
Ansonsten gefallen von den weiblichen Schauspielerinnen Maria Furtwängler, Ulrike Folkerts und Sabine Postel  ganz gut.

Welche mögt ihr?


----------



## Two-Face (14. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Welche mögt ihr?


Nur die mit Götz George.
Aber die bzw. den gibt's ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Januar 2019)

so siehts aus ...
Faust auf Faust...
Schimmi war der Beste!
R.I.P.


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Januar 2019)

Ich mag deine genannten auch, sprich:

Köln, Münster, München.

Dazu:

Stuttgart, Frankfurt, Bremen, Wiesbaden, Berlin (bisschen seltsam die zwei aber^^).

Gut sind auch Wien, Luzern, Dortmund. Allerdings nicht so meine Favoriten.

Leider haben viele gute aufhören müssen. Vermissen tu ich da v.a. Berlin (Ritter&Stark), Konstanz (Blum& Perlmann
Schimanski war allerdings noch nicht meine Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8X1IHa-ITY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfGXdCO65v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Januar 2019)

Münster (top)
Dortmund (ich mag bei "Faber" seine Depressive/Agressive Art. Aber das kam nicht so gut an schätze ich weil es weniger geworden ist).
Köln (ein wenig verhalten aber obwohl etwas ungeleich passen die beiden gut zusammen)


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

Tatort Kiel mit Axel Milberg als Borowski finde ich eigentlich  noch ganz gut.
Berlin damals mit Dominic Raacke habe ich auch gerne gesehen.

Welche ich absolut nicht mag als Kommissare sind Christian Ulmen und Devid Striesow. Die gehen mir aufn Sack.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Dortmund (ich mag bei "Faber" seine Depressive/Agressive Art. Aber das kam nicht so gut an schätze ich weil es weniger geworden ist).


Was ich von denen halten soll weiß ich  noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2019)

Wenn ein Tatort mit Borowski kommt, guck ich den. Ich kann es nicht genauer beschreiben, ich mag den Schauspieler Milberg und den Typen Borowski... Das Gespann Börne und Thiel schau ich natürlich auch gerne, aber so langsam ist der Lack ab

Gruß


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Januar 2019)

Stimmt, Borowski ist auch gut. Seine Art ist ganz angenehm.


----------



## chaotium (14. Januar 2019)

Münster und Köln, alle anderen sind langweilig, die zwei Tatort


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Welche ich absolut nicht mag als Kommissare sind Christian Ulmen und Devid Striesow. Die gehen mir aufn Sack.


Striesow ist eigentlich kein schlechter Darsteller. Aber ich werd mit dem in der Rolle des Ermittlers auch nicht so recht warm. Aber wie alles ist so etwas halt auch Geschmacksache...

Gruß


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2019)

Der Wiener Tatort ist immer sehr gut. De geht auch oft ins politische mit großen Verwicklungen. 

Auch die aus Ludwighafen und Münster sind gut.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2019)

Als ich noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt habe war vorallem Bienzle immer gesetzt. Mutter ist halt Schwabe im "Ausland", da war etwas Heimat immer gefragt. Zur Zeit schaue ich kaum noch, liegt aber eher daran dass die 20:15 Starts nicht mehr zur Netflix/Prime Mentalität passen.


----------



## pedi (14. Januar 2019)

wen ich absolut nicht abhaben konnte, war dieser unsägliche schimanski.
der wäre noch allerspätestens nach 5 minuten fristlos entlassen worden.
geht gar, bzw. ging garnicht, dieser typ.
von den heutigen mag ich münster am liebsten.
früher hat mir Trimmel -Walter Richter, und natürlich HK Veigl, alias Gustl Bayrhammer mit seinem zamperl und ebenfalls aus münchen HK Riedmüller mit meinem lieblingsschauspieler Günther Maria Halmer am besten gefallen.
tja, und dann gabs noch "Kottan"-Inschbekta gibts kaan"


----------



## lefskij (14. Januar 2019)

Faber ist mein Favorit 

Ein echter Antiheld... der macht immer so richtig Gegenwind aber eigentlich ist er ein Herzensguter.

Die mit Nina Kunzendorf waren auch immer ganz gut...

Edit: Wer hat denn die Folgen mit Til Schweiger gesehen und wie haben die gefallen?  ...sooo schlecht fand ich die jetzt auch nicht - aber mir hat auch der Far Cry Film ganz gut gefallen 

Edit2: Wenn der "Polizeiruf 110" auch gilt, dort ist Matthias Brandt ein ganz Großer!


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2019)

Borowski war auch immer gut. Wobei seine nette Kollegin mit der Epilepsie normal nie durch die polizeiärztliche Prüfung gekommen wäre und erst recht keinen Außeneinsatz mit Dienstwaffe machen dürfte. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zur Zeit schaue ich kaum noch, liegt aber eher daran dass die 20:15 Starts nicht mehr zur Netflix/Prime Mentalität passen.



Wobei man den Tatort auch 90 Minuten später, also 21:45, auf Einsfestival/One schauen kann. 

Ansonsten halt im Mediathekview runterladen und jederzeit anschauen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> wen ich absolut nicht abhaben konnte, war dieser unsägliche schimanski.
> der wäre noch allerspätestens nach 5 minuten fristlos entlassen worden.
> geht gar, bzw. ging garnicht, dieser typ.


Gerade das ist damals bei den Zuschauern so gut angekommen.


----------



## facehugger (15. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gerade das ist damals bei den Zuschauern so gut angekommen.


Genau. So ein “Rüpel“ der sich kaum an Regeln hält, ordentlich austeilen kann (auch verbal) dabei aber eigentlich ein weiches Herz hat, geht immer. Vor allem bei den Ladys

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2019)

lefskij schrieb:


> Edit: Wer hat denn die Folgen mit Til Schweiger gesehen und wie haben die gefallen?  ...sooo schlecht fand ich die jetzt auch nicht


Ich fand die einfach lächerlich. Hatte für mich nichts mit Tatort zu tun.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich fand die einfach lächerlich. Hatte für mich nichts mit Tatort zu tun.



Hätte vielleicht unter eigenem Label veröffentlicht werden sollen. Hat halt mal etwas Aktion reingebracht.


----------



## pedi (16. Januar 2019)

dieser till schweiger überschätzt sich ohne ende.
man sollte sogar die titelmusik für ihn ändern.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier auch Tatort Fans gibt.



Ich finde es schade, dass die Marke Tatort inzwischen so ausgeschlachtet wird. Man muss sich ja schon fragen, welche Stadt kein Tatort Team hat.
Statt immer wieder irgendwelche Tatorte zu drehen und sonntags zu zeigen, könnten sie sonntags auch mal andere Filme zeigen. Oder gute gemachte Miniserien. Das Geld sollte ja vorhanden sein, um qualitativ gute Produkte abliefern zu können.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass die Marke Tatort inzwischen so ausgeschlachtet wird. Man muss sich ja schon fragen, welche Stadt kein Tatort Team hat.
> Statt immer wieder irgendwelche Tatorte zu drehen und sonntags zu zeigen, könnten sie sonntags auch mal andere Filme zeigen. Oder gute gemachte Miniserien. Das Geld sollte ja vorhanden sein, um qualitativ gute Produkte abliefern zu können.


Ich finde das Sonntags Abend eigentlich ganz gut. Habe mich schon dran gewöhnt.
Wenn ich  mal andere Filme gucken will schalte ich auf die Privaten um oder schmeisse ne Bluray rein.


----------

